# Where is a good place to buy GPS devices in ottawa or toronto?



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is a good place to buy GPS devices in ottawa or toronto? MEC has a few, but their selection is very limited. 

Thanks


----------



## airman (Jan 13, 2004)

Try LeBaron on Dundas St. Mississauga, Bass Pro in Vaughn Mills...

Cheers


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

In Toronto:
http://radioworld.ca/


----------



## The Rear Admiral (Apr 11, 2006)

I would heartily recommend MEC... in Toronto, they're down at Spadina and King... Here's a link to the search page: http://www.mec.ca/Search/search.jsp

I purchased my Garmin eTrex Vista there a few years ago, and I've been very, very happy with it.

Cheers,
B


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm looking for the etrex Vista Cx or the MAPGPS60CSx, both of which MEC doens't carry. They only have a couple of the lower end older models unfortunately.


----------



## The Rear Admiral (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah... I thought they had it, but you're right, it's the Legend Cx they have, not the Vista Cx.


----------



## The Rear Admiral (Apr 11, 2006)

wankel said:


> In Toronto: http://radioworld.ca/


Radioworld is a good store - purchased my icom pcr1000 there, and the folks were very helpful. And they do have yer unit... http://radioworld.ca/product_info.php?cPath=4_94&products_id=798


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Just ordered Garmin Etrex Vista CX on line this morning*



Cheers! said:


> I'm looking for the etrex Vista Cx or the MAPGPS60CSx, both of which MEC doens't carry. They only have a couple of the lower end older models unfortunately.


If you know what you want to buy, check out this link...I just ordered mine this morning for $359 and it includes a $50 USF mail in rebate...

http://www.gpsmart.ca

Neil


----------



## icy (Apr 1, 2004)

I found Durham Radio on Consumers drive in Whitby had the best prices when I purchased my 60cx. www.durhamradio.com


----------

